# nobody is born the antichrist or evil



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

the idea that anyone is born the antichrist,evil or anything like that is reducing people into punch and judy like stereotypes.where is the room for character development or redemption?where is free will?i dont think god would trap a soul into an evil life to carry out the last chapter of 'his' book and be the insturment of his vengence.its time for some of us to grow up,and accept our own fate rather than tiptoe around the place waiting for a catastrophe to happen caused by a vengeful god


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

widescreened said:


> the idea that anyone is born the antichrist,evil or anything like that is reducing people into punch and judy like stereotypes.where is the room for character development or redemption?where is free will?i dont think god would trap a soul into an evil life to carry out the last chapter of 'his' book and be the insturment of his vengence.its time for some of us to grow up,and accept our own fate rather than tiptoe around the place waiting for a catastrophe to happen caused by a vengeful god


True, that just shows how much people dont know about the bible. The bible doesnt say anything like that.

That's the problem with the church these days, they preach some Bull Crap Gospel and scare everyone away.

Study the bible for a year....Dont rely on money hungry preachers to teach you or national geographic programs to teach you crap.

By the way widescreened, I'm not pointing the finger at you, just making a point. No offense to you at all!


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i remember seeing a history channel documentary about Hitler that was very interesting. it went into detail about his childhood and youth and where his hatred for the Jews came from. it had something to do with his moms death and a Jewish doctor. i dont remember all the details maybe someone else knows more about it. anyway, his hate, plus his ability to speak and convey that hatred to the masses through his talent of charisma was the cause of the holocaust. its terrifying to think that it could be that simple. maybe its not maybe he was born with this mark of the devil. no body really knows for sure.

charisma is a very powerful character trait. if you have it you have to always be mindful of it. i know that i have charisma. people tell me that all the time. im very involved in politics where i live and i have a knack for smelling bullsh!t and turning puffy chested politicians into quivering mice. whenever i give speeches i get the crowd so pumped up that it actually scares me. for i while i stayed out of the limelight because of it. im not comfortable at all with that kind of power, because i know that kind of power over people can be easily abused.

do i think charisma in itself is evil? nope. 
can it be abused? yes. 
can people become evil? of course they can. 
can people be born spawns of satans farting hole? probably not. but who knows.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

When have you been doing speeches, Beauty? I 'm amazed...didnt know you were doing that. I thought you were shy in person. I also didnt know you were into politics. Can you update me on what you did?

Peace
Homeskooled
PS- Thats the problem with all prophecy in philosophy - does the fact that it was prophesied mean that it _forces_ it to happen, or does it just mean it was going to happen anyways? Same problem with God knowing the future.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

well i dont want to open up a massive canoworms here, but im heavily involved in the hawaiian independence movement. Im the office manager for a native hawaiian archive and learning center, which is at the forfront of most of the land issues on the kona side of the big island, mostly dealing with desecration of sacred sites and burials. weve got lawsuits galore! thats my job, and ive been working for them off and on for the past 5 years. ive been involved in the movement on a personal level since 96, have attended way too many hearings and rallys. i have given tons of testimonials, on issues ranging from the impact of the cruise industry on an already burdened infastructure, to developers paying off local officials, to the destruction of endangered hawaiian bat caves, to luxury gated mcmansion communities, to the impact of the crystal methampetamine epidemic on Opihi (limpets). Im also on the fisheries council, and involved in a few political groups like the patriotic league, but i try to remain unaffiliated and represent only myself and my ancestors.

everyone here is so bummed that im moving to england cause i am one of the front line fighters, but i plan to use my time there to learn as much as i can and relay that information back here. england has its own sacred sites and historical monuments which i plan to visit and learn about and see if any of that information will be useful back here.

as far as me being shy, I AM LOL!!! thats the irony of it. im probably the most confused person on the planet. :roll:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The number 666 translates to WWW in hebrew and apparantly is the 'code' for organic life (I read this in a book somewhere can't remeber exact details, might be false).


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> The bible doesnt say anything like that.


Er, I think you'll find it does. Would you like me to get the quotes for you?


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> > The bible doesnt say anything like that.
> 
> 
> Er, I think you'll find it does. Would you like me to get the quotes for you?


Put it up! The devil is "thought" to enter a soul of a already living human being, not some unborn baby..... :wink:

God knows youre life from start to finish.....He knew that Charles Manson was going to be a nut before he was a sperm LOL....

Sooooo....Yes! The bible doesnt say anything like that 

You cant just read one scripture on single topic...you must read the whole bible, and let the holy ghost tell you whats right in what's wrong...The bible even says that a lot of information in the bible is BS and you need the power of the spirit to show you the right way.......hehhehehehe :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> You cant just read one scripture on single topic...you must read the whole bible, and let the holy ghost tell you whats right in what's wrong...The bible even says that a lot of information in the bible is BS and you need the power of the spirit to show you the right way.......hehhehehehe


OK. Calm down. Take some deep breaths.

Yes, I've heard about that. You have to take the bible in 'context'. Yes. Fine. Problem is, which bits should we take it context? It seems to me it's only the nice bits. If that were the case, then why don't they publish an abridged version of the Bible. It would save a heck of a lot of trees, with it being only 3 pages long.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> > You cant just read one scripture on single topic...you must read the whole bible, and let the holy ghost tell you whats right in what's wrong...The bible even says that a lot of information in the bible is BS and you need the power of the spirit to show you the right way.......hehhehehehe
> 
> 
> OK. Calm down. Take some deep breaths.
> ...


Now I know you dont believe in all this spirit voodoo crap, but seriously to understand the true word if God it takes work, there is no 12 step program to knowing God, you have to put the long hours in yourself, like when you study anything.

By doing this the "spirit" of God enters you and guides you through youre study to find BS from true word.

There is no quick way, you must seek Him (God) for him to reveal himself to you.

There would be no purpose in having faith if they came out with a book titled "everything you ever wanted to know about God" and if God Himself came down and said "I'm the master, watch me pick up this rock with my power"

Everyone would be a believer then, for whatever reason it doesnt work that way, that's why faith is the only way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

I tried. I really did try. We got given Gideons ones at scool in '97. It's still in my drawer. I think I stopped reading at the part where it was refering to 'a mountain of baby's foreskins'. I don't need to imagine crap like that. I should've followed the herd and launched it out the window/into the bin.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> but seriously to understand the true word if God it takes work,


Hold on, before I start putting in the work, which god are you talking about? There are millions of different ones. I need names. And don't come back with 'the only true god', or anything similar, because I don't know your point of reference.



> guides you through youre study to find BS from true word.


Pardon?



> There is no quick way, you must seek Him (God) for him to reveal himself to you.


Why not and why?



> Everyone would be a believer then, for whatever reason it doesnt work that way, that's why faith is the only way.


Sorry, I'm lost now. Forget I even asked.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Sleepy, 
Ah, I thought that was the movement you were referring to! I've looked at your homepages and the links you have up to the fight for Hawaiian independence...I admit, I was fascinated, as I had studied the history of Hawaii and their maltreatment by the US back in homeschool/gradeschool. Is that the office you've gotten a job in now? If so, good for you! I knew you'd be better as soon as you got out of the house. Thats the problem with my current bipolar roommate - he really doesnt beleive me that he'll feel better once he leaves the darn house. One more question - where did you find that avatar? That girl, and the picture, are beautiful. It just looks....pure......to me. The things I find inspirational in life - art, paintings, music, movies, usually have that kind of feeling coming from them. Those are the things I get lost in....I dont know why.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i do believe some people are born evil and some people are born good. i don't think it happens very often, though. mostly we are all somewhere in between. i dated a very evil guy. i could really sense that he was evil from the get-go, but for some stupid reason i dated him anyways. well, he was trying very hard to be "good", but it really didn't work out for him. he ended up being abusive and terrible anyhow. i know he wasn't the antichrist or anything but he just was inherently "bad"...by societal standards, anyway...


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

But dont you think that alot of women find that "bad boy" persona appealing? I mean, I think women see it as dark, mysterious, and exciting. Even the way you phrased that, like he was trying but he just couldnt help himself. Of course, in the end it never works out, but I think it hooks girls at first, especially in their teens and early twenties.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yes, i do think that a lot of girls find "bad boys" attractive but that wasn't really my point. i was just saying that i think that he was born bad and even though he tried to change his inherent evilness, it didn't work. the reason i used him as an example, was because he was the only person i've ever met who was predisposed to be a bad person...


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry, didnt mean to distract from your point. And I dont think anyone is born evil.....I think you have all sorts of people with brains that malfunction. But if you cant help what brain you have, and they are predisposed to lousy behaviour, does the fact that they have no choice make them less evil? I would say yes. I think a truly evil person has a completely free choice in the matter, and chooses evil simply from the point of view that they would rather do it that way. I think there are more "evil" people (by my definition) in business suits, then there are behind bars.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hmmm...i see what you mean, homeskooled.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't think anyone is evil. I think it's as simple as evil and good being two sides, and one will choose one or the other. Alot of people choose the evil side, but alot of the time they do it unwittingly. If you are on that dark side, you can very easily get up and decide to join the other side and vice versa. Labeling people evil is evil in itself, because it makes it seem like there is no hope for them to change.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

but i think it is much easier for some people to be "good"....some people have to work really hard for it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

The "bad boy" thing is very different from the "evil" thing.

The bad boy doesn't intentionally hurt anyone. He's out to have a good time and find pleasure. He can even laugh at himself or if others do, he doesn't hold it against them.

He's usually good natured and sees the fun in things, though someone else might see it differently.

Evil guys seem serious and scheming and manipulative. They'd never admit their faults, much less laugh at themselves.


----------

